# Amazon to Adapt Lord of the Rings



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2316587
*Amazon to Adapt J.R.R. Tolkien's Globally Renowned Fantasy Novels, The Lord of the Rings, for Television with a Multi Season Production Commitment*

Television adaptation, exploring new storylines preceding J.R.R. Tolkien's The Fellowship of the Ring, slated to debut exclusively on Prime Video

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 13, 2017-- (NASDAQ: AMZN) - Amazon today announced it has acquired the global television rights to The Lord of the Rings, based on the celebrated fantasy novels by J.R.R. Tolkien, with a multi-season commitment. The upcoming Amazon Prime Original will be produced by Amazon Studios in cooperation with the Tolkien Estate and Trust, HarperCollins and New Line Cinema, a division of Warner Bros. Entertainment. 
[...]


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I honestly can't imagine what this is going to be like. 

I have to admit I was disappointed in The Hobbit. It wasn't until the third movie that I got a sense of LOTR. Nothing wrong with those movies, really, just underwhelming.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't understand why?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't understand why?


Seems pretty pointless, all right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like it's going to be a prequel to Fellowship of the Ring. I always thought The Hobbit was the prequel. 

I'm afraid it's going to be pretty watered down, whatever it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Seems pretty pointless, all right.


I did read something else that seemed to indicate that it's a series set in Middle Earth and the stories will "explore new storylines preceding J.R.R. Tolkien's _The Fellowship of the Ring_." So . . . maybe stuff out of the _Silmarillion_?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It'll probably be just whatever they write, set in Middle Earth. I suspect they're mainly cashing in on the name.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It does appear that the Tolkein estate is on board, and the producers of the movies as well. I think the stories can NOT feature the same characters unless they get the same actors -- but if they're talking about stories set BEFORE LotR -- those people are all older now and it'd be hard for them to play the characters younger. So either it'll be a whole different batch of characters, or they'll find people who can pass for Wood, Astin, et al as teenagers.

They could go with an original story of the Took who left the shire -- Bilbo and Frodo's ancestor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It does appear that the Tolkein estate is on board, and the producers of the movies as well. I think the stories can NOT feature the same characters unless they get the same actors -- but if they're talking about stories set BEFORE LotR -- those people are all older now and it'd be hard for them to play the characters younger. So either it'll be a whole different batch of characters, or they'll find people who can pass for Wood, Astin, et al as teenagers.
> 
> They could go with an original story of the Took who left the shire -- Bilbo and Frodo's ancestor.


Don't forget Frodo was about 50 yrs old when he and Sam set out for Mordor.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't forget Frodo was about 50 yrs old when he and Sam set out for Mordor.


Well, sure. But Hobbits tend to always look young, and they each wore the ring some so have an extended life/youthful appearance. But that would be AFTER their adventure to Mordor and Frodo has gone across the sea. I'm not seeing either Wood or Astin, at their current ages, as convincing younger versions of Frodo and Sam.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I foresee "Young Aragorn" with a CW vibe


----------

